# MAXANT customer service



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

I second! :applause:


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I ordered a Bottling tank from them, they shipped it out the same day had it two days later. The bottler is very well made and should last a life time. 
I ordered a honey pump this week can't wait to get it and try out.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Had another fine transaction with Maxant this week. Quality products and great people, always a pleasure to deal with!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I messed up a part in my extractor, talked to Jake a few weeks ago & the new part arrived very fast.
Now we own 3 pieces of Maxant equipment.


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Recently purchased a 1400pl, and second the great customer service. Drove up to the factory to pick it up...got the "Nickel tour" and a hat! Wonderful people, selling great American made products! What's not to love?


----------

